# Critique My Old Landscapes?



## Dykstra (Apr 30, 2010)

I'm looking to get some critique on my old work so I can grow in time for the upcoming summer photo season. I've been told my work is just eye candy, soulless, and very basic. Could you please run me in the right direction?

1.) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







2.) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




3.) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





4.)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





5.)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





6.) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





7.) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





8.) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





9.)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Thanks


----------



## Fedaykin (Apr 30, 2010)

Haha I just saw your post on 4chan a while ago. I like these pictures, very well done IMO. I especially like #2 and #3.


----------



## korenixusa (May 1, 2010)

hey very beautiful picture collection.


----------



## Big (May 1, 2010)

Oh now you're just showin off! Very nice job, love all of them.


----------



## myfotoguy (May 1, 2010)

Nice shots! 

On the ones with a horizon, I would try and compose it in a way so the horizon isn't so close to the center. Maybe crop in a little tighter on no. 3.

#1 and 9 appear a little on the blueish side to me (unless that is what you wanted).

I don't think they're soulless. I like them, just a few tweaks like I mentioned above.


----------



## pbelarge (May 1, 2010)

Dystra
I took a look at your shots.

They are mostly technically correct and there are some interesting shots.


But...they are a_ "dime a dozen". _

If you want to stand out from the crowd you will have to do something different. That is why someone mentioned to you they are 'soulless'.


Go troll on some landscape pages here and in other forums. When you open some of the posts, you say to yourself WOW!. Pay close attention to those shots and work towards that if you really want to stand out from the crowd.
Landscape photos are hard to be really good at, trust me, I am still trying to find the magic.
Good luck and lets us see some different shots.


----------



## Dykstra (May 1, 2010)

pbelarge said:


> Dystra
> I took a look at your shots.
> 
> They are mostly technically correct and there are some interesting shots.
> ...



Okay, will do. I think I'll start making a notebook of sorts of the landscapes that really astonish me, and try and point out what it is about those that really make me awe and see if I can find a correlation of some type or another.

Thanks!


----------



## mwcfarms (May 1, 2010)

I want to be part of this dime a dozen crowd. Very nice photos.


----------



## aprillove20 (May 3, 2010)

I like the #2,4, and 5 images. Very well done IMO.


----------



## pbelarge (May 3, 2010)

In order to stand out today, a photo has to be different in some way. It may be a WOW difference that people cannot miss, or a subtle difference that one cannot put their finger on but grabs the eye and mind.  

I am not taking away from the OP's shots, but they do not do either of the above for me.


Dykstra

"I think I'll start making a notebook of sorts of the landscapes that really astonish me"


A notebook of sorts is a good idea.

Astonish is good, but not always necessary.


Remember to keep looking, sometimes we need to seek out the image, and then there will be times the image finds on the sensor. 
Keep shooting


----------



## Breaux (May 3, 2010)

I agree with most of the posters here that they look pretty good overall.  My only suggestion is that some of them could be improved by adding a prominent foreground element for variety.


----------



## Dykstra (May 3, 2010)

pbelarge said:


> In order to stand out today, a photo has to be different in some way. It may be a WOW difference that people cannot miss, or a subtle difference that one cannot put their finger on but grabs the eye and mind.
> 
> I am not taking away from the OP's shots, but they do not do either of the above for me.
> 
> ...




Hey PBE, could you please provide some examples of photos that do those for you? I'm thinking the difference isn't in subject matter, but in difference in focal points and presentation of the subject matter.


----------



## MSnowy (May 3, 2010)

WOW like them all


----------



## corralup (May 3, 2010)

They all stand out for me.  Nice work!  Sorry but "Dime A Dozen" was just wrong IMO!


----------



## Dallmeyer (May 3, 2010)

All the pictures for me show talent and vision.


----------



## Raizels (May 4, 2010)

Dallmeyer said:


> All the pictures for me show talent and vision.



I don't think anyone who replied disagrees w/ that, which is why the advice was about the composition and not the quality of the images.


----------



## kdabbagh (May 5, 2010)

great shots! What equipment were u using? Did you use a ND filter on 4?


----------



## Dykstra (May 5, 2010)

kdabbagh said:


> great shots! What equipment were u using? Did you use a ND filter on 4?



Thanks! All the shots, besides 7 and 8, were shot with a Nikon D50 and 18-55mm kit lens. 7 and 8 were shot with a Nikon D90 and the same lens.


----------

